# Intel Centrino Wireless-N 2230



## Cromwell (Sep 12, 2015)

Hello,

I would like to make my Intel Centrino Wireless-N 2230 card work with FreeBSD 10.2-STABLE.

I have already tried to copy sys/dev/iwn and sys/net80211 sources from HEAD to 10.2 and recompile kernel without success.

Any help would be appreciated.

Regards,

Cromwell


----------



## andrian (Sep 12, 2015)

Try to take the Windows driver ... 
https://www.FreeBSD.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html


----------



## Cromwell (Sep 13, 2015)

I took the Windows driver from manufacturer site and used ndisgen(8) to build the module. Everything worked until there (I just had to add a ";" on a line in the .INF file). But when I tried to load the module, iwn(4) said the card is not supported (even if it recognized the model). Then, I tried to recompile a custom kernel by removing all the iwn(4) occurrences in the kernel configuration without success. The module now loads without logging anything but iwn(4) still says the card is not supported at boot time.

Any idea? Is there a way to completely remove iwn(4) if it is related?


----------



## andrian (Sep 14, 2015)

You took Windows driver for which OS? Try again taking the driver for Windows XP.


----------



## andrian (Sep 14, 2015)

There is an idea, a virtual machine (FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE) used ndisgen(8) to build the module, copy to problem host and kldload(8) this module.


----------



## ermin (Nov 2, 2015)

iI am holding about this answer too :s


----------



## zarere (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi all,

I have the same wi fi card Intel Centrino Wireless-N 2230
and saw that is supported in the FreeBSD 11-current however when I add the lines


```
if_iwn_load="YES"
iwn1000fw_load="YES"
iwn100fw_load="YES"
iwn105fw_load="YES"
iwn135fw_load="YES"
iwn2000fw_load="YES"
iwn2030fw_load="YES"
iwn4965fw_load="YES"
iwn5000fw_load="YES"
iwn5150fw_load="YES"
iwn6000fw_load="YES"
iwn6000g2afw_load="YES"
iwn6000g2bfw_load="YES"
iwn6050fw_load="YES"
```

in /boot/loader.conf the card is shown in dmesg but not listed in ifconfig as written in handbook:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html

`ifconfig | grep -B3 -i wireless`

I also tried this
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/intel-centrino-wireless-n-2230-working-now.50143/

(before that with 10.2-RELEASE)

but got error while compiling the error is about ieee80211_rx_stats.

Can someone give me a hint why I'm not able to see the card in ifconfig with 11-current ?

10x in advance

BR
Martin


----------



## zarere (Nov 17, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## EnioRM (May 28, 2016)

I have the same trouble. I tried 10.3-Release, and the wireless card was recognized, but with errors in dmesg:

```
[INDENT]iwn0 adapter type 12 not supported
iwn0 could not attach device, error 45
device_attach iwn0 attach returned 45[/INDENT]
```

And ifconfig does not show iwn0 device.

Under Windows this card was shown like "Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 2230"

Anyone have any idea?

Best regards!


----------



## Criztian Haunsen (Jul 5, 2016)

Same issue here! Running 10.3-STABLE


----------



## FreiFuchs (Jul 7, 2016)

Has anyone tried kldload iwn2030fw? This file is missing on my system BSD 10.3


----------

